

[video] - Introducing the HUD -Say Hello to the future of menus - pajju
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w_WW-DHqR3c&feature=player_embedded

======
petercooper
I really hope so! This is how I've dreamt of my computer working for a long
time. I get a similar effect with Spotlight and Alfred when launching and
switching apps (I never use the dock or Cmd+Tab) but I don't think they go
right down to being contextual to the current app (for menus, etc). Typing
just a few letters of what I know I want is, I think, the way forward for me,
so I hope it catches on.

------
maytc
I am a bit at a split As a programmer: its a CLI for GUI apps, yeah! As an
average computer user: Are you crazy...?

